# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dragon Ball Z

## JamesLD

anybody on here ever unleash some wicked dragon ball z moves while in a lucid dream?

if so, let me know how it went down and what you did.

----------


## mrdeano

OOO I once tried to do a Kamehameha wave. It was terribly wrong  :Sad:  but at least I tried!

----------


## Jeff777

Nope, but I will one day!  

I plan on doing these things:

1. Shoot a kamehameha wave
2. Power up with a flameing aura
3. Fight at high speed with a DC
4. Turn Super Saiyan
5. Shoot a barrage of ki blasts
6. Transform into an Oozaru (major goal)
7. Battle other DBZ characters
8. Summon Shenron and have my wishes granted 

 ::D:

----------


## mrdeano

> 6. Transform into an Oozaru (major goal)



Oo!

I'm down with that.

I might get a DC to go Oozaru then I have to chop his tail off with my samurai sword!

Hell yeah! doing that tonight

----------


## JamesLD

haha that sounds awesome! one time when i became lucid i tried to go super saiyan but it made me wake up

----------


## SAChan23

OMGSH!

When I was little, around 8 or 9, I tried a kamehameha wave while sitting in my bed and it busted my wall and killed my puppy! =(

Haha, I didn't try that again. ;p (Yes, I'm a girl that likes DBZ...don't judge me.)

----------


## FortressForever

Oh man I grew up watching DBZ. I love it. I vaguely remember having some non lucids a long time ago where I would be a character from the show. The only lucid experience I've had with DBZ powers is one time when I shot some small energy projectiles from my hands at a crazy ghost thing that was chasing me.

----------


## -Blakren-

I tried kamehameha, but it turned into this biggish blue ball instead of a wave.. close enough.

----------


## mrdeano

> (Yes, I'm a girl that likes DBZ...don't judge me.)



I find that strangely attractive in a women.

----------


## The Cusp

Never done the classic energy attacks, but I've lad lots of DBZ dreams where I was punching and blocking super fast.  I used to watch it every night before bed just for the dreams I was getting, so I've had a lot of DBZ inspired fight dreams.

----------


## Jeff777

> I find that strangely attractive in a women.



rAWr  :wink2:

----------


## SAChan23

> I find that strangely attractive in a women.







> rAWr



Hahaha! Well jeez, maybe I should tell guys that more often! ;p XD

----------


## Hukif

Well, has done the kamehameha or whatever its called, didn't like it... So instead I just beat DB characters for fun lol

----------


## SAChan23

> Well, has done the kamehameha or whatever its called, didn't like it... So instead I just beat DB characters for fun lol



You didn't like doing a kamehameha? Why? O_o

----------


## Hukif

Simple, draws too much energy and is easy to evade, so useless for me lol

----------


## SAChan23

Ah, this is true.

You should've done a Spirit Bomb O_O

----------


## Hukif

But these things take ages to charge. Then again I has nver tried it and seems like fun once done... should try it <.<

----------


## mrdeano

So last night I had a few LDs, which was a perfect chance to try a Kamehameha wave.

First time round I didn't put much effort into the shouting and the moving of my hands. Nothing happened to the wall I was aiming at, I then knew I had to go the full load.
I got into the stance and put both my arms beside me into a cup like shape. I then shouting Kamehameha, pushing my hands out in front of me on haa!. (You know how it goes)
This time it worked but it was not anything spectacular. A small ball of purple energy shot from my hand and collided with the wall resulting in a small dent/hole.
I tried it a few times with the same result. For some reason I can't do the full thing  :Sad: 

Perhaps I need more training =[

----------


## Desert Claw

closest I've ever gotten to a kamehameha would be force push or something. no energy beams as of yet. if I become lucid, I'll be sure to give it a shot

----------


## JamesLD

> So last night I had a few LDs, which was a perfect chance to try a Kamehameha wave.
> 
> First time round I didn't put much effort into the shouting and the moving of my hands. Nothing happened to the wall I was aiming at, I then knew I had to go the full load.
> I got into the stance and put both my arms beside me into a cup like shape. I then shouting Kamehameha, pushing my hands out in front of me on haa!. (You know how it goes)
> This time it worked but it was not anything spectacular. A small ball of purple energy shot from my hand and collided with the wall resulting in a small dent/hole.
> I tried it a few times with the same result. For some reason I can't do the full thing 
> 
> Perhaps I need more training =[



you should try charging it up longer next time!

 so you had a few LD's last night? im lucky if i get one a month haha how long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?

----------


## mrdeano

> you should try charging it up longer next time!
> 
>  so you had a few LD's last night? im lucky if i get one a month haha how long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?



A little over 5 months.
I get SP naturally on a daily basis so it is easy for me to WILD.

----------


## Swordz

I tried to do a kamehameha but didn't worked.

But i've sent a hadouken.

----------


## Banana

back when i was little i would be able to fly easily cause i was really into DBZ

its not so easy anymore though ;__;

but yes i want to do a kamehameha and shoot ki blasts. that would be fucking cool!

----------


## Conkt

I fly up the way they do in dragon ball Z games. It's the only way I' ve ever been able to fly up any other way.

----------


## SAChan23

> So last night I had a few LDs, which was a perfect chance to try a Kamehameha wave.
> 
> First time round I didn't put much effort into the shouting and the moving of my hands. Nothing happened to the wall I was aiming at, I then knew I had to go the full load.
> I got into the stance and put both my arms beside me into a cup like shape. I then shouting Kamehameha, pushing my hands out in front of me on haa!. (You know how it goes)
> This time it worked but it was not anything spectacular. A small ball of purple energy shot from my hand and collided with the wall resulting in a small dent/hole.
> I tried it a few times with the same result. For some reason I can't do the full thing 
> 
> Perhaps I need more training =[



You know what I've found really helps with using powers? If you know how they work. Not just the arms and the words. Like the exact steps on how to do it. Then as you're doing it, go through all the steps in your head. I can't remember what they told the Z Fighters to do when they were learning the kamehameha, but like send your ki to your hands, (or your whole arm if it helps) form the ball in between your hands, keep feeding your energy (ki, whatever) to it, then when its ready (maybe try to imagine a spark or a sense) BOOMSHAKALAKA!!! Go nuts!

And if you can't find the ep where they teach them that, I suppose you can just make the steps up. That should work too. You just gotta go out with it dude, pretend you freakin' _invented_ the kamehameha. Go big or go home! ;p

And I totally agree with everyone about the flying thing. That's the only way I can do it too. (Again, 'cause I know how that works ;p)

----------


## liquidice

I am so trying this tonight. Kamehameha + Super Sayjan DAMn !!!

----------


## JamesLD

> I am so trying this tonight. Kamehameha + Super Sayjan DAMn !!!



let me know how it goes!

----------


## Roydrevil

I once tried to do a kamehameha in my dreams when I was a kid but everytime I did it all that happened was that a balloon would grow out of my hands.
Very dissapointing.  :Sad: 
But I will try it again when I get the chance!

----------


## Jabrol2001

omg. im so down with going sayin! just hope i can control it haha. Ill post back here if it happends

Ive had a dbz dream before, it was freaking epic! it was non lucid but still freaking epic!

I had been chosen by this spirit thing that apeared and gave me powers. I could fly shoot beams, teleport, super strength and all that jaz. Then the bad guys came, and i got scared haha. I lost the powers and had to learn them all over again and it didnt go to well  ::roll::

----------


## Maria92

Never really seen the DBZ series, but I know two moves: the kamehameha wave, and the spirit bomb. Anyone know some other sweet havoc-wreaking moves?

----------


## Danielway

> anybody on here ever unleash some wicked dragon ball z moves while in a lucid dream?
> 
> if so, let me know how it went down and what you did.



I just wanted to say I've never tried anything from Dbz except for flying offcource. You've given me a bunch of ideas. Thanks.

----------


## detroitLions1970

Now you know what someone needs to do? Try doing fusion with a dream character, and see if you can maintain control over your body. Wouldn't it be funny if they ended up being in control... It'd be just like autopilot.

For bonus points, do fusion with Chuck Norris.

----------


## Jabrol2001

The dreamer must be insainly good at lucid dreaming to fuision dance with another character.. What about those earings that goku and vegeta wore that made them into veggito? that would be awsome!!! 

An experienced lucider do this!

----------


## Naiya

I confess that flying and shooting ki blasts was the very thing that originally motivated me to start lucid dreaming.  ::D: 

Since then I've fired many an explody blast.

----------


## JamesLD

i tried to create an energy ball last night but all that happened was my fingers ended up all bending in different directions, it was really weird

----------


## RetroReality

This is something I would really like to try next time I become lucid. Probably actually want to try a speical beam cannon on a DC and see if I can make a hole threw them.

----------


## Boozy

Once in this LD I was getting chased by some randoms, and shouted out loud kamahamaha and blasted it.

It actually looked super awesome, like I was full of energy so i did multiple of them, I didn't have to charge it at all I was only casting them for around 3 seconds.

But ever since I tried it again, all that comes out is a medium sized blue ball that kinda looks like a comet, makes me  :Sad: .

----------


## Maria92

Be confident, man. You did it once, it can be done again! It would be awesome to do a kamehameha in a dream without the charging thing...which should be easier for those of us who have not ever seen the series.

Also, look into the spirit bomb. That's one BA move.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is an excerpt from a dream I had when I transformed into Vegeta to do a Final Flash.  Tooth is a figure that has been showing up in my dreams repeatedly lately and wanting to fight...

Tooth was now standing in front of me, back in his normal sized zombie form. He changed form. He looked like a zombie form of Goku from Dragonball Z now. He started powering up a kamekameha.

"Goku…" I mocked, "Are you kidding me? Take the form of someone cool from Dragonball Z!" I focused on the song by Metallica called Of Wolf and Man. I transformed into Vegeta from Dragonball Z. Tooth was about to release his kamekameha when I released a big final flash right in his face.

"Ka… me… ka… me…" Tooth started.

"Final flash!" I interrupted. A massive blast of blue energy hit Tooth in the face. It sent him flying down the street. He hit a house at the end of the street with a CRASH! I followed him down the street. The zombie form of Tooth was lying in a pile of rubble smoking and groaning. I, still in the form of Vegeta, pulled a DBZ line. "Next time I want you to be more serious… or were you serious and this is all you've got?" Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

Vegeta kicks ass!

My Dream Journal: Raven Knight's Dream Travels

----------


## Maria92

Final flash? I had no idea it existed. Oh, the carnage. *added to list*

Honestly, there needs to be a big dumb list of killer moves! I'll start:
Spirit bomb
Kamehameha wave
Final flash
ki balls

Add, please.

----------


## JamesLD

Death beam (Freiza)
Galick Gun (Vegeta)
Special Beam Cannon (Piccolo)
Destruco Disk (Krillin)
Dragon Fist (Goku)
100x Big Bang Kamehameha (Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta)
Transform into a Great Ape like a saiyan.

----------


## What??Me??

> For bonus points, do fusion with Chuck Norris.



I'm totally stealing that as a lucid goal.

----------


## VirtualReality

I once did a kamehameha.... No explosion, but it did light my enemy on fire  :smiley:

----------


## vahnpaper

haha..

havent tried doing dragon ball moves, except maybe flying..
but I usually do a rasengan.  Naruto moves.. lol

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I split Goku in half with one of those destructo disk things that Krillin throws.

----------


## Munk

a nonlucid I had a while back, I just released a Kamehameha through my wall, it made pretty much blew the whole wall away and I remember it looking indescribably awesome. Dbz is one the main reasons I want to get into LDing haha. So much badass stuff to do... So... Much...

----------


## Naiya

> I split Goku in half with one of those destructo disk things that Krillin throws.



OMG, I need to try one of those sometime!  ::shock::

----------


## Toby

Trying kamehameha seems popular but I think I 'll rather try turning super saiyan and flying with that cool yellow aura.  :tongue2:

----------


## Cadellin

I blasted a hole in the wall with one of my kamehamehas. I was vegeta at the time. IT WAS EPIC. Flying is like second nature to me now, i do a small jump and then just kick off when i hit the ground. ::D: 

Ive been trying to go Super Saiyan for like a month...

----------


## JamesLD

yeah so two nights ago i became lucid and tried to do kamehameha, it didnt work. maybe i have to believe more that it will actually happen?

----------


## Danielway

I used to only fly. I never thought about doing anime moves until I read this thread. Since then I did a bunch of Kamehamehas. For the most part they sucked. But I was finally able to blow open a door. But it was more like a strong wind then a blast. Maybe its time for Naruto moves.

----------


## zombies_on_parades

I just want to do some intense Full Metal Alchemist alchemy. 

Transform some stuff n' junk into some...cooler stuff n' junk.

Or I could just slap Tucker around. Because he's creepy. And always causing problems.
D: Stupid upside down headed camara with...glasses.

----------


## mrdeano

So last night I tried to teleport from a sweet shop to somewhere else (I forget where I wanted to go) and I found myself inside this huge building (Almost like a warehouse) all the windows had bars on them and the doors in front of me was sealed off. It was as if someone was keeping me in.
I flew to one of the windows and saw some guards talking to each other with rifles. So I went DBZ on their asses and started shooting Ki Balls at them XD It was so fun ^^      Until the killed me =[

----------


## YULAW

Oh wow I remember the days when I used to just power up in LD's. Just to get peoples reaction. They never really looked at me in shock or surprise at at all. They just continued to go about their merry way as I was unleashing all of this freaking awesome energy around them.  :tongue2:

----------


## Smokey.Skywatcher

mmmn, when i learn to fly i have to remember to include the glow, thats awesome indeed  ::D: 
and turning in to shenron might be usefull sometimes  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

I'm proud to say that I used a DBZ fireball to set a guy on fire in the middle of a martial arts match in a recent lucid. He passed out from the pain after a few second.  ::D:

----------


## Smokey.Skywatcher

You could always use a Kamehameha in real life, here are some examples:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDWWSVSMvqs

----------


## koudouken

No, but I really want to know what the scouter says about my power level.... ::D:

----------


## ragincajun2288

Flying around and shooting Kamehamehas is pretty much all I do in LD's lol, its so much fun!

----------


## Pieman

i used to do instant transmission and recently i blew up the city i live in (not literally)

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

I once had a non-lucid where I was Goku... it was the weirdest DBZ/Eve-Online crossover I've ever experienced  :tongue2: .  I didn't know I was dreaming, but I knew I was a Saiyan and Saiyans can fly, so I tried to fly, but failed.  I didn't use any other powers, but I did end up achieving what my objective was in the dream:  I got my Tech 3 cruiser back to empire space through a wormhole, and somehow managed to get a carrier into high-security space (impossible to do in the actual game).

I would like to use some DBZ powers in future lucids though... kamehameha, go Super Saiyan, maybe fight some characters.  Oh, and reenact the Over 9000 scene as Vegeta  :smiley:

----------


## MementoMori

I fly in most of my LD's. I started out flapping my arms but thought that to be silly lol. I remembered how they explain flight in DBZ and i use that method every time. When i fight in my dreams it's usually as a ninja-ish goku style, but i have had two dreams i can remember clearly that i found my ancestry to go back to saiyan parents and i found out i had abilities in my bloodline. When i did energy attacks they all come out yellowish energy, i've never done the Kamehameha but i fought Satan once and killed him with a spirit bomb lol. That dream was insane...

----------


## dark_grimmjow

If anybody needs inspiration for going super saiyan, i found these vids.  They're both about 10 mins. long.

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqyQ5qpGyh8

Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwWl5-cr31E

The guy who made these videos, says he has an hour long clip on megaupload, but that's a bit much for me.  Anyway, hope this helps some people on their way to being super saiyans.  ::D:

----------


## iLight

I somehow managed to get all DBZ moves done besides transforming my self into a super sayian. No matter how hard I try, i just cant find the difference between the power i had and the power i acquired while transforming. It seems to be the same for me ... 

My all time favorite was the Bing bang attack I used during a WW2 battle, in which i became lucid while fighting the Germans in the front lines. The war was over way before it started thanks to the DBZ move. Did anyone here try teleportation yet? if so, what did you experience while teleporting?

----------


## OminusFlame

Ha, Just the other day I used the Death Beam against a DC  ::banana::  it was AWESOME.

----------


## novellucidity5

Here's something that would be fun: after you find your dream guide, ask them if they want to do the fusion dance with you.  Think about it: the only two truly sentient beings (the ones in-control of the dream  :wink2:  ) becoming one super-powerful one.  It'd be like Goku+Vegeta x100!  :Nod yes: 
If that doesn't give you the confidence/reason to do anything and everything DBZ, I don't know what will!  ::D:

----------


## acidlife

I've tried normal energyblast but could'nt pull those of, i do plan on mastering it sometime.  :smiley: 

What i did do one time in a non-lucid dream, is bounce allover the place at super speed like the guys from dbz fly around while'st their fighting. I just started doing this accidently and it was fun so i kept on doing this. It kinda felt like i was a pinball. I did'nt get lucid... I've been meaning to try it again but have'nt yet...

----------


## Cadellin

since my last post on here, ive managed to go super saiyan about three times. I was using the concept of killing my evil step mother as an incentive. i managed it first in a non lucid, and that made it easier when i did manage it in the end. I went Super saiyan behind her, yelled CHECK THIS OUT B**CH and kamehamehaed her  ::D:  SSJ3 is on my to-do list, but flying to Pandora takes priority.

----------


## gohan3499

I love this forum. So many great ideas for me to try when I get lucid. Which will be a while because I'm kinda an insomniac.

----------


## JacksDreams

ha funny this i actually had a non-lucid dream last night of a dragon ball z situation, with vegeta tryingto destroy the moon then goku stopping the blast, but then he grew like 4 horns which apparently in my dream was super sayan 4

----------


## Delwind

i always do a kamehameha or try to do, most of the time i cant because it requires too much of me

----------


## acillis

i became fully lucid, went into the stance cupped my hands, and yelled
KA ME HA ME HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...... nothing happened and i felt a little silly ::lol:: 

but i didnt give up, i knew i did something wrong, but what was it?
i then had a realization!!! maybe i gotta put my actual energy into it? why not they do that on the show rite?
so i try again, but send my energy to my hands, and i see a blue pebble sized energy ball in my hands, getting a little excited i send more to my hands till it was big enough then i unleash it on the HA!, it was pretty damn cool, looked as if i was within a pipe line wave! ::banana::

----------


## JesterKK

i've only ever had dbz dreams in a non lucid state. but i haven't had very many full blown lucids. i had this awesome dream where i was being chased by frieza. very scary. Another dream I think I was gohan fighting goku and we were like blowing up houses. I found a good way to influence lucid dream content is video games. I swear there hasn't been a game I've played for a good length of time that I haven't dreamt about. I've got a load of DBZ games. The tenkaichi games are probably best for this effect because it's more 3 dimensional than any of the others. pokemon too (but it's soo unrealistic that it's really weird). Any addictive RPG's are cool.

----------


## StriderKiwi

Never done the kamehameha,
but I did shoot an energy blast once. Infact it was the one time I actually killed a human in my dreams (it was kinda funny cause i remember making a pose like Vegeta when i fired the beam)

----------


## Merro

One time, Though it wasn't a Lucid it was a vivid dream. I've went Super Saiyan several of times. I could of feel my hair spiking up by its self. And I could see Super Saiyan Aura go around me, etc. I never really mantaged to go 100% Super Saiyan but that would be so awesome. I've also done Kamehamehas before but failed at most of them. One night I did a full working Kamehameha and it was epic. Most of the times in my dreams I would always try to pull of a Kamehameha or a Dragonball Z attack. Next time If I have a Lucid. I will try to summon Vegeta and try to have a fighting match with him. One time I saw Broly in my dream. It was wicked. Someone has got to try this next time they have a Lucid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7jOTSPvGok

----------


## WanderingMind

No lucids yet for me, but I did have a vivid dream where I did a warp kamehameha. lol

----------


## Jonnyj

I think DBZ as a child certainly helped my imagination when flying. I've flown a few times (so far I think it's the only exciting thing I've really done in a lucid) and its always in the typical dbz fashion. 

The best moment I've had so far was bursting from the ground and just flying straight up, through the clouds out of the atmosphere and looking back down at Earth before waking up, I had no idea my mind could create something so vivid. It's probably been recorded subconciously from a film or something. The whole thing only took like ten maybe twenty seconds before I woke up...

In the future a DBZ battle is definately on my to do list, once I get better at extending and controlling the dreams.

----------


## Connor23

Do a kamehameha is on my checklist to do in my first induced LD

----------


## Banana King

I flew to a village and looked at it from a high ground. It was a sunny day. I stood there quiet for a few seconds. I then raised my arm in from of me with a smile. I tried to drop a huuuuge energy ball thingy like in DBZ. My idea was that everything would blow up except me. But it didn't work. I don't know where I got the idea from...

But then a guy with a suit on the lower ground like pointed a gun at me or something. I quickly threw a energy ball as big as a small house at him. It hit a house next to him and blew it up as well.

----------


## PercyLucid

I will morph into Baby and start possessing DC  ::D:   They bill be BabyDream Characters

----------


## mikegrung

Today I had a very short lucid dream...

I went to the bathroom looked down, powered up, I felt a surge of energy...I looked back in the mirror and I was a super saiyan and I had the same outfit Goku wheres, than I lost it and did it again a few times.

----------


## Connor23

yay i had my first DEILD a couple days ago in which i remembered to do a kamehameha, i got it on my first try and it looked awesome, im surprised how easy it was for me

----------


## aLucidSkater

you know what would be cool.
If you could master gokus instant transmission technique in a lucid dream. 0.o

----------


## PercyLucid

Baby is better...  

I can already do instant transmission in my lucids as well as time travel... I have been doing that since I was a kiddo... but not possessions Baby style.

I would also like to convert dream characters into Majins.

----------


## Ramiel

no lucids yet but i dreamed about dragonball z quiet alot
and im still checking out dragonball kai at the moment so the imagination is there!

but in the non-lucid dreames i turned into a super saiyan in front of the mirror so im accually quiet sure that is something that i can and will do in the future
but i epicly failed when i tryed a kamehameha in a non lucid  it was like a energy ball of lazyness wich dropped a couple of meters a head of me like it was nothing!
so that surely needs some more practice!

----------


## aLucidSkater

Here is a site that has a bunch of info on DBZ!  ::D: 

Dragonball, Z, GT Attack List: # - B

----------


## silver2k

I have done Kamehameha and Destructo Disc =)

----------


## ooflendoodle

If you want this to truly be dbz you have to spend a whole week powering your kamehameha

----------


## MRbombonel

That's exactly why I started with lucid dreaming too lol, I fucking love this thread, I discovered it by accident but I'm so glad there are more people that have the same passion for DBZ as me and wanna try it for real.  I'm so gonna try this but I have to develop my dream abilities a little more first  ::D:

----------


## MRbombonel

flying to pandora!  yes that's what I wanna do TOOOOO  ::D:

----------


## BloodyHell

I'd like to do a big bang attack like vegeta in budokai tenkachi 3.
Kick your enemy up and then down, while you stay in the air say:
"Take this! Welcome to super vegeta's, BIG BANG ATTACK" And then release your big bang attack (massive ball of energy)
Make the DC or whoever you are shooting at block it , then release your second ball while screaming "Welcome to oblivion!"

That would be so cool~  :smiley:

----------


## MRbombonel

Also I would love to have sex with Bulma  hahahhahahahhahaha   :Rock out:

----------


## Slinger

I tried going super saiyan once, and it didn't work very well

Instead of having an aura around me I formed a tornado that's spinning around me lol

----------


## aLucidSkater

DAMN! Same here! Haha.  ::D:

----------


## Tripoli

Super explosive wave would be one badass move to do. Your fighting Cell (Or what ever super powered person you want). Then he kills someone you love. Then you go
*Beast mode* and unleash that on them, destroying the entire fighting area your on aswell.
I'm so doing that tonight.

----------


## daviemacdreamer

i managed to instant transmition once i ended in what i got told in the dream another earth a different dimension later on i was in a temple i woke up a dragon and then myself shapeshifted into one. The other dragon however chased me. i was aware what was going on but i could not control the other dragon who was twice the size a mixture of world of warcraft and dragon ball z perhaps? oh and looking down at an Earth wad pretty awsome. why cant we sleep forever =[ or maybe when we sleep we awaken ? oooo the possibilities. anyways when your dreaming let your imagination go wild most things can be controled but my dragon could not maybe it ment something? somethingin my life i feel i cant control for example?

----------


## Sivason

Please start a new thread. Try not to bring up really old threads.

----------

